# Fallow Sack



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've just got through this hand made fallow sack and I'm rather pleased with it. The outer is made of a really good quality canvas, with good hard wearing leather shoulder straps, and finished with nice eyelets and Oring. Inside is a made to measure liner so blood doesn't seep into the outer. The idea behind it is to make life easier for those that shoot deer but can't get a landrover (other 4x4's are available, though not recommended!) near by. It was first thought of for smaller roe deer but this one should take a fallow pricket. Well we'll see and getting the bugger on my back might be interesting but I'm well pleased with it and for muntjac and fallow doe's it's going to be fantastic.









































And yes I do have a landrover but I saw this and wanted one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well done ! Did you make it yourself ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Bloody hell No Don!







 I couldn't make that if my life depended on it! A very lovely lady a couple of hours from me makes them. She does post abroad if anyone's interested in one. $88 plus shipping.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I should have known a woman made it......the two marbles are gone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I should have known a woman made it......the two marbles are gone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright enough of that!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I should have known a woman made it......the two marbles are gone.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHA ...That is pretty nice Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a little slow on this one what is it for? For carrying game from the field or keeping the rover clean?


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking pack Matt how easy will it be to get the fallow and muntjac on your back. I know I have probably asked you before but what would be there average weight?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

We use army style back packs for those treks 1/2 mile or more in the woods where no vehicles are allowed and a cart cant be brought in due to creeks etc..Makes the packing of meat out a lot easier.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> I am a little slow on this one what is it for? For carrying game from the field or keeping the rover clean?


Putting shot game in.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Predatorhunter said:


> Good looking pack Matt how easy will it be to get the fallow and muntjac on your back. I know I have probably asked you before but what would be there average weight?


The biggest fallow pricket we've shot on here was 103lb dressed out so I'm thinking it'll be interesting getting it up on to my back but no problem once there. Doe's no problem and you could put 3 muntjac in there!


----------

